# -Biggun' for Puterdude-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I dedicate this report/post in memory of Puterdude.  The very good moderator who recently passed. He'll be missed. And I regret never getting out with him.

This bass weighed 5lb.10oz.. And she hit my homemade bass jig tipped with the #11 Uncle Josh Pork frog. Otherwise known as the JignPig.

*Southeast Ohio public lake under 100-acres.*

- The big female hit like a freight train while I was quick jigging/swimming it through and near laydown visible wood. She was the only decent bass caught all day.
- Lots of smaller males were caught with the JignPig and the Bomber Model 4A crankbait.
- Two channel cats averaging about 3lb. were caught on the JignPig.
- Nothing caught on: traps, chatterbaits, or Venom Sling. 
- Junk fished lots of other presentations to no avail.
- Water was stained/muddy and reached the low 60s. by the afternoon.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the Dedication.

RIP Puterdude, we miss you.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> Thanks for the Dedication.
> 
> RIP Puterdude, we miss you.


Even though we never met. I committed to dedicate a biggun' to Puterdude. It may sound kinda strange. But I pointed up and gave him a thumbs up after haulin' this hog in.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice fish! And Kudos for the gesture!


----------



## CMH (May 28, 2011)

WAY TO GO JEFF!!! YOU ARE STARTING OUT THE YEAR STRONG BRO!
I am very pleased for you- give me a call when you get a chance.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jeff,
I was out on Buckeye last week and thought about 'puterdude all day. He loved that lake and spent many hours on it trying for saugeyes. I met him many times out there and would always stop fishing and talk for a while. I was looking forward to doing it again this season. He was even going to go ice fishing with me this year, which would have been fun, as he was scared of the idea of walking on ice. Maybe god decided not to give us ice for a reason? Like you I looked up and thanked him for a great warm day. Even though I didn't catch a fish I know he and Rick were watching me enjoying the day.
Great bass and a nice way to start the season too.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

That's a tank...great fish and an even better gesture.
You're a class act all the way Jeff....very cool. I'm sure Puterdude gave you the thumbs up right back at ya.


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice fish and great gesture!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Good work on all fronts Jeff!!


----------

